# the Young Entrepreneurs Society



## AMClothing (Apr 12, 2008)

I have just found a name that I feel fits me. It is going to have many sections, such as Graphic Designing, Clothing, Photography, Parties, and etc. I was wondering do you think this company would be successful...?

Im doing this for all the young people out there like me that are trying to do things but dont have outlets. They will get paid, and broadcasted as a member of Y.E.S

I need help making a short URL(ex.www.YESociety.com), I was wondering if anyone has any suggestions about what they would pick for it.

I also need help in making a logo for it....

**Whoever is the best help to me in creating this company will get a reward...(the reward might be a customized myspace layout, graphic designing, html/css/javascript help, anything around that!)


----------



## Pwear (Mar 7, 2008)

I think the name is great - what is the mission statement of the company (what is it's main purpose)?


----------



## AMClothing (Apr 12, 2008)

the main purpose is to gather teenagers that have talents that they want to expose to the world, and just profit from it. Not only me but the other teenagers will be profiting as well.


----------



## mikelschwarz (Apr 12, 2008)

AM, I'd like to make a couple recommendations:
1. whatever URL you decide on (and name), make sure it's really easy to say, spell, and remember. I made a huge mistake several years ago with picking a bad domain name for a prior business I owned and I found myself having to spell it to everybody. Won't make that mistake again. Thankfully, I learned that back then and made a much better decision with creating the brand identity and name of the {under}shirt venture we just recently launched.
2. if you're looking for a logo design, and you can't do it yourself or know anybody that can do it for you, try out 99designs.com or crowdspring.com. 

i think what you're doing is a great idea. I'm not sure about the name because it seems a little long to pronounce, and YES can stand for about anything, but conceptually I like the direction a lot.


----------



## Susie (Oct 19, 2007)

I agree with mikelschwarz. I also think it's a great idea but the name's a bit of a mouthful. It's 10 syllables. A general guideline is not more than 5 syllables, so they say (whoever THEY are). But I think YES is great.


----------

